# Domanda



## Carola (14 Ottobre 2016)

Onestamente
Se vostro marito e 'all estero facciamo  a Dubai ()
Vive lì
Non risponde alle chiamate spesso e volentieri la sera 
A volte richiama a volte no
A volte non Risponde perché si addormenta ( al mio capitava io ci credo lo conosco ) 
Altre perche e 'X locali 
O a cene su terrazzi con amici 
O al ristorante 
O concerti in spiaggia 
O gran premio con cena serale 

Nei week end va nei beach club con amici o a giocare a tennis a grigliate dove ci sono uomini donne single non va certo con le famiglie 
In Tutto questo senza pensare ad altre donne subito a voi che state a casa con figli  fate vite intense che fanno le donne che sono mamme e lavorano e la sera state a casa davanti alla TV e vi sentite spesso sole e sperate appunto in quella telefonata o nei week vi spupazzatelo i FILGI senza marito che appunto nel frattempo sta al mare a Dubai e non a borghetto santo spirito ..allora non rosicherete ?
Non vi farebbe noia?

L altra sera si parlava tra amiche acena 
Ora lasciate perdere mia situazione già in crisi perenne 
Ma alcune mie dicevano che  meglio un marito via te lo levi di torno guadagna bene e faccia il cazzo che vuole io non lo cercherei 

Altre erano concordi con me che un po il sacrifico ok X un progetto di vita ma si darebbe noia e si deve gestire bene dando sicurezze al compagno a casa 
Non c'è equilibrio una casa a smazzare lavoro figli comunque sempre sola al massimo qualche amica e lui in giro in un posto strafico con gente he tu non cosci

Chiaro uno non può chiudersi in casa Ci mancherebbe però altro ha diritto  di rosicare 
E starci male 
E pretendere ch rusponda  al telefono Alla rien ha famiglia e FIGli qui 

Casso io non metto mai Cell silenzioso perché appunto ho tre ragazzi in giro ...
O siamo noi donne cretine ??

Comunque sono casi limite marito a Dubai non ci vanno spesso poi X carità si tradisce anche a Milano vedo e con che facilita ma
Non è solo discorso corna 
È proprio squilibrio 

E poi va be se sei libero è bello va da se che ... Fai quel cazzo che ti pare


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Ottobre 2016)

non ci ho capito un cazzo. Riformulare da sobria.
Grazie

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2016)

Rosicare no perché avresti potuto andare.
Rabbia sì per una vita separata dalla famiglia.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non ci ho capito un cazzo. Riformulare da sobria.
> Grazie
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Carola ha da sempre problemi con la tastiera.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rosicare no perché avresti potuto andare.
> Rabbia sì per una vita separata dalla famiglia.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rosicare no perché avresti potuto andare.
> Rabbia sì per una vita separata dalla famiglia.


Quoto


----------



## MariLea (14 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rosicare no perché avresti potuto andare.
> Rabbia sì per una vita separata dalla famiglia.


Nemmeno rabbia perché anche la seconda è stata una sua scelta...
Ma concentrarsi sul suo compagno no?


----------



## Piperita (15 Ottobre 2016)

Non è così semplice decidere di andare all'estero. Possibilmente ci sono figli che non vogliono spostarsi, la casa, il lavoro. Se ha scelto di rimanere qui avrà i suoi buoni motivi anche perchè parliamo di culture e ambienti totalmente diversi dove non tutti riescono ad adattarsi. 
Per il resto mi sembra legittimo che anche tu prenda delle libertà così come tuo marito e senza pensarci sopra.


----------



## Carola (15 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rosicare no perché avresti potuto andare.
> Rabbia sì per una vita separata dalla famiglia.


Ma non rosico X il posto figo a me non piace

Stavo male X una vita così e X mio marito era incomprensibile che io non accettassi

Volevo capire se sono io pesante


----------



## Carola (15 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Nemmeno rabbia perché anche la seconda è stata una sua scelta...
> Ma concentrarsi sul suo compagno no?



No veramente la scelta è stata di mio marito di inseguire una carriera la più veloce d più remunerata 

Detto Qsto si che mi concentro 
Potessi 
Qst week tocca a a lui tornare e non è tornato 
Quindi saltato tutto o meglio lui è qui ci vediamo spizzichi e bocconi tra incastri dei figli 
Ieri erano tutti a dormire da amici ma una casualità e ho potuto dormire da lui bellissima serata ma stamani alle 8 come un grillo ero fuori 
Deve amarmi molto e temo che si stuferà di una donna così impegnata senza tempo è un ex marito che fa il cazxo che vuole impunito 

Inoltre non ha risposto agli avvocati perché lui non vuole separarsi 

Come vedete fa davvero cosa gli pare


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> No veramente la scelta è stata di mio marito di inseguire una carriera la più veloce d più remunerata
> 
> Detto Qsto si che mi concentro
> Potessi
> ...


Il problema é che se lui non vuole separarsi l'unico modo é andare in giudiziale. Tu hai tutte le ragioni per la vita che stai facendo. Se parlassimo con lui direbbe che lui vorrebbe lì la sua famiglia e che se voi foste lì non avresti tutti i problemi e carichi di lavoro che hai. 
Il problema é che volete cose diverse. Non sarà facile trovare un accordo


----------



## Carola (15 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema é che se lui non vuole separarsi l'unico modo é andare in giudiziale. Tu hai tutte le ragioni per la vita che stai facendo. Se parlassimo con lui direbbe che lui vorrebbe lì la sua famiglia e che se voi foste lì non avresti tutti i problemi e carichi di lavoro che hai.
> Il problema é che volete cose diverse. Non sarà facile trovare un accordo


Giudiziale è una guerra farfalla 
Costa  un botto ed è una guerra 

A suo tempo fece comunque poco X averci li limitandosi a dire che bello che sarebbe 
Non credo avesse queste intenzioni sul serio farfalla anche X timori con una figlia che si era messa di traverso di brutto

Comunque vedrete che non mi separerò e vivremo così 

vorrà dire che se la mia relazione dovesse procedere anticiperò le conoscenza magari tra 8/12 mesi perché francamente non può continuare ad influenzare la mia esistenza anche adesso limitandomi il tempo per essere felice e farmi una vita 

Posto che tutto continui così 

Ieri sera sono stata bene 
X la prima volta non ho avuto quel buco dentro  sulla mia precedente vita 
Veto anche che non mi sto accorgendo della differenza ...
Ho sentito un paio di amiche frustrate da marito sul divano prospettive di zero sesso litigi con figli e mi sono detta ma sei che c'è 
Mai tornerei indietro non vedo più la famiglia come una volta come un nido e un nucleo ma come tante piccole rotture di Palle continue 
Sarò cinica non so P girare ho relazioni infelici intorno ma io non ci credo più 
Oggi ho recuperato figli siamo andati a pranzo li vedo sereni abbiamo riso adesso sono tutti ad allenarsi e io vado a correre con mio ex amante ( non so come chiamarlo )

Poi certo stasera mi dedicherò a loro e lui X ora è escluso ..vedremo con il tempo ..

Anche se non mi separerò di fatto lo sono e sono così da anni
Capire solo qnd torna dove stara
Vedrete che cercherà di state a casa ... Non vuole cambiare nulla ...ma dentro me è cambiato tutto


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Giudiziale è una guerra farfalla
> Costa  un botto ed è una guerra
> 
> A suo tempo fece comunque poco X averci li limitandosi a dire che bello che sarebbe
> ...


Chiamalo uomo o amore. Noi capiamo.


----------



## ologramma (15 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Rosicare no perché avresti potuto andare.*
> Rabbia sì per una vita separata dalla famiglia.


la prima ti do ragione ma come ben sai lei aveva lavoro qui e non l'ha più seguito e come ben sai la lontananza  acquieta le passioni risultato prevedibile e scontato


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2016)

*A volte sono troppo sintetica*

Intendevo che se Carola avesse desiderato quella vita avrebbe potuto averla.
Non intendevo assolutamente non riconoscere valide le considerazioni che l'hanno portata a non seguire il marito in un'avventura profess. È che avrebbe sdradicato i figli. Sono cose che si fanno per bisogno non per l'iperbenessere.


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo che se Carola avesse desiderato quella vita avrebbe potuto averla.
> Non intendevo assolutamente non riconoscere valide le considerazioni che l'hanno portata a non seguire il marito in un'avventura profess. È che avrebbe sdradicato i figli. Sono cose che si fanno per bisogno non per l'iperbenessere.


ne convengo difatti porto per esempio chi è sulle navi e chi è in missione all'estero non è che vengono seguiti  dai propri cari , ma in caso di persone che si trasferiscono all'estero per lavoro molte famiglie si riuniscono se no facciamo come quei migranti che dal sud andavano  in europa avevano doppie famiglie una giù al paese ed una all'estero , questo per dire che niente è certo


----------



## Carola (16 Ottobre 2016)

Be forse se le cose fossero andate meglio tra noi avrei rischiato 
Ma non mi sentivo amata da lui e sarei stata sola laggiù in un posto che non mi convince 
Poi qui Ho un lavoro gratificante e per il quale ho fatto molta fatica in passato molta 
Un anno non sarebbe stato sufficiente X i ragazzi che ci avrebbero messo comunque 6/7 mesi X ambientarsi ( trattasi di liceo e scuole medie non elementari )
Io oltre anno non avrei avuto di aspettativa 
Avrei perso lavoro che X me e' importante , troppe donne sto vedendo della mia età e oltre depresse con figli cresciuti anche se benestanti ..annoiate e non indipendenti 

Quel posto non ha cultura e'benessere X carità ma tutto nuovo con vita sociale tra spiagge e mall ( centri commerciali ) vita in compaund di lusso un po' tutto finto...

Certo avrei fatto la signora avrebbero imparato una lingua benissimo i ragazzi poteva essere una esperienza da raccontate arricchente ma C'erano troppi ostacoli

I ragazzi poi contrari , gli anni del liceo sono importanti si stringono amicizie e sdraducarli per poi rifarlo dopo un paio di anni non so ...
Idem X me .

E poi C era quest uomo splendido con cui sto.
E un regalo un uomo così X adesso .


----------



## Carola (16 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ne convengo difatti porto per esempio chi è sulle navi e chi è in missione all'estero non è che vengono seguiti  dai propri cari , ma in caso di persone che si trasferiscono all'estero per lavoro molte famiglie si riuniscono se no facciamo come quei migranti che dal sud andavano  in europa avevano doppie famiglie una giù al paese ed una all'estero , questo per dire che niente è certo


Certo se la donna è casalinga penso sia fattibile anche se una mia amica ha marito a Barcellona e lei sta qui con due figlie senza lavorare 


Ma non s più come una volta le donne hanno la loro vita professionale ed è più difficile scegliere 
Il comunque lo Feci anni fa X amore è solo X amore solo X Tenere  unito tutto lo
Seguii perché lo amavo e amavo noi 5 

Guarda come siamo finiti ...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ne convengo difatti porto per esempio chi è sulle navi e chi è in missione all'estero non è che vengono seguiti  dai propri cari , ma in caso di persone che si trasferiscono all'estero per lavoro molte famiglie si riuniscono se no facciamo come quei migranti che dal sud andavano  in europa avevano doppie famiglie una giù al paese ed una all'estero , questo per dire che niente è certo


Non si può paragonare l'emigrazione di un tempo per bisogno a una scelta fatta per ottenere una gratificazione economica e lavorativa ben oltre il necessario.
Lui ha scelto questo.


----------



## Carola (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si può paragonare l'emigrazione di un tempo per bisogno a una scelta fatta per ottenere una gratificazione economica e lavorativa ben oltre il necessario.
> Lui ha scelto questo.




È passato da uno stipendio già abbondantemente sopra la media è x sopra intendo sopra ad uno stipendio 4 duplicato
Non si tratta di emigrazione 

Poi che questo garantira' tenore e possibilità certo è che in Italia faccia tutto pena altrettanto
Lui non vedeva futuro professionale qui in Italia e ancora non lo vede ne X lui ne X i nostri Figli.


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si può paragonare l'emigrazione di un tempo per bisogno a una scelta fatta per ottenere una gratificazione economica e lavorativa ben oltre il necessario.
> Lui ha scelto questo.


no non la paragono volevo solo far presente che se uno sceglie di lavorare all'estero ed ha una famiglia , ho si sta tutti insieme oppure se ne accetta le conseguenze , c'è chi aspetta e chi no quindi solo una costatazione degli eventi che possono capitare , se poi uno lo fa anche se in patria ha un ottimo stipendio non vedo perchè vuole essere in certo qual modo più gratificato possa essere un disagio anzi io lo vedrei come cercare di far stare meglio la famiglia .
Logicamente ora che sta solo che deve fare rivangare il passato mi sembra che si sollazzi in feste e con conoscenze nuove di dolci fanciulle  . 
Come ben sai non facevano sesso da tanto quindi lei amante e lui questo che fa adesso, dimostra che lei non l'attirava più ecco perchè era in astinenza prolungata.
Queste cose le avevo già dette a lei ma asseriva che era diventato asessuato , poteva anche essere quindi ora che si sono separati cerca altro come lo giudichi?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> no non la paragono volevo solo far presente che se uno sceglie di lavorare all'estero ed ha una famiglia , ho si sta tutti insieme oppure se ne accetta le conseguenze , c'è chi aspetta e chi no quindi solo una costatazione degli eventi che possono capitare , se poi uno lo fa anche se in patria ha un ottimo stipendio non vedo perchè vuole essere in certo qual modo più gratificato possa essere un disagio anzi io lo vedrei come cercare di far stare meglio la famiglia .
> Logicamente ora che sta solo che deve fare rivangare il passato mi sembra che si sollazzi in feste e con conoscenze nuove di dolci fanciulle  .
> Come ben sai non facevano sesso da tanto quindi lei amante e lui questo che fa adesso, dimostra che lei non l'attirava più ecco perchè era in astinenza prolungata.
> Queste cose le avevo già dette a lei ma asseriva che era diventato asessuato , poteva anche essere quindi ora che si sono separati cerca altro come lo giudichi?


Un pirla. Scusa Carola.


----------



## Leda (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un pirla. Scusa Carola.


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un pirla. Scusa Carola.


su questo hai ragione


----------



## Carola (16 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> no non la paragono volevo solo far presente che se uno sceglie di lavorare all'estero ed ha una famiglia , ho si sta tutti insieme oppure se ne accetta le conseguenze , c'è chi aspetta e chi no quindi solo una costatazione degli eventi che possono capitare , se poi uno lo fa anche se in patria ha un ottimo stipendio non vedo perchè vuole essere in certo qual modo più gratificato possa essere un disagio anzi io lo vedrei come cercare di far stare meglio la famiglia .
> Logicamente ora che sta solo che deve fare rivangare il passato mi sembra che si sollazzi in feste e con conoscenze nuove di dolci fanciulle  .
> Come ben sai non facevano sesso da tanto quindi lei amante e lui questo che fa adesso, dimostra che lei non l'attirava più ecco perchè era in astinenza prolungata.
> Queste cose le avevo già dette a lei ma asseriva che era diventato asessuato , poteva anche essere quindi ora che si sono separati cerca altro come lo giudichi?


Magari si non lo attiravo i fatti si muovesse a darmi sta separazione invece che trovare ogni scusa possibile ed immaginabile
Poi per me lui è stato asessuato adesso avrà riscoperto quel mondo è ben felice per lui importante mi dia cosa è giusto e non smetta di fare il padre che telefoni ai figli e si faccia vedere su Skype
Poi per me può scoparsi chi vuole non è più affare mio 


Sul dare un futuro migliore credo che con 6000 euro di stipendio quoi qui piu i miei potevamo stare più che sereni ologramma non è da tutti avere entrate su8000 /9 al mese quindi cercare di dare ai FILGI lo si dà anche con la presenza 
Certo più guadagni più dai ma non è fondamentale fare corsi di barca a vela ne scuole da 10000 euro annuì no?
Poi c'è gente che desidera quello io no

Detto questo il sollazzarsi viene a noia e infatti gli è già venuta
Dovrebbe trovarsi una brava ragazza questo al limite ma decida lui .


----------



## Carola (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un pirla. Scusa Carola.


Figurati

Anche se credo gli sia già venuta a noia quella componente li.


----------



## Carola (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sul non intriganti più lui dice che si era scordarti il sesso che è stato un pazzo che è stato un errore
Che litigavano troppo
Che io da 4 anni lo tradivo mentalmente e fisicamente 
Ed è vero 
Mi dispiace ma è vero io da qnd è entrato quell uomo nella mia vita sono cambiata 
Ma credo che comunque lui non mi amasse più o meglio a modo suo 
Come fa con me fa con genitori figli 
Non è cattivo
E anaffettivo non sa dare amore questa è la dura realtà ragazzi e ci sono arrivata molto tardi
Mi fa più pena che rabbia sapete .
In cuor mio spero possa essere felice


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Sul non intriganti più lui dice che si era scordarti il sesso che è stato un pazzo che è stato un errore
> Che litigavano troppo
> Che io da 4 anni lo tradivo mentalmente e fisicamente
> Ed è vero
> ...


Sono più di quello che si crede le persone così.


----------



## Carola (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono più di quello che si crede le persone così.


Ma infatti mi domando se sono scema e non lo so .....certi gg di corse folli penso che si
Che potrei essere con il culo al sole a fare niente 
Mio zio dice  che non sarei me stessa 
Io dico chissenefrega 

Non so se ho sbagliato tutto giuro ...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma infatti mi domando se sono scema e non lo so .....certi gg di corse folli penso che si
> Che potrei essere con il culo al sole a fare niente
> Mio zio dice  che non sarei me stessa
> Io dico chissenefrega
> ...


Inutile domandarselo. A parte che te lo sei domandato tanto prima, non esiste una possibilità di controprova.


----------



## Carola (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Inutile domandarselo. A parte che te lo sei domandato tanto prima, non esiste una possibilità di controprova.


Credo nella mia scelta abbia un po influito anche questo uomo 
Sento che è una bella persona 
Perderlo .. Mmmh
Spero di non essermi sbagliata non credo più all amore lo sai 
Ma mi sta facendo stare tanto tanto bene 
Come non stavo da anni infatti non ho L aspetto di una che sta soffrendo stavo peggio prima

Si non esiste una controprova
Sliding doors


----------

